# FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?



## MayhemEnema (18. Juli 2019)

*FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern habe ich einen neuen PC. So einige Probleme beim Zusammenbau habe ich nun glücklicherweise hinter mir. Grafikkarte: Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT.

Ich habe ebenfalls einen neuen Monitor: Samsung LC24FG73FQUXEN in 24 Zoll.

Der Monitor unterstützt FreeSync und wenn ich dies im Monitormenü einstellen will, steht dort: "[...] FreeSync kann verwendet werden, wenn Sie über eine AMD-Grafiokkarte und die entsprechende Freesyn-Software verfügen." und das Feld ist grau, sodass ich es nicht auswählen kann.

In den Radeon Einstellungen der Grafikkarte steht bei "Anzeige" bei "Radeon FreeSync": "Nicht unterstützt", sowie "Keine FreeSync Fähigkeit erkannt [...]".

Ich habe alle Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Bisherige Recherchen haben ergeben, dass häufig der Fehler war, dass ein HDMI Kabel verwendet wurde und der Monitor FreeSync nur mit DisplayPort unterstützt hat. Ich habe allerdings seit Beginn an schon nur das DisplayPort Kabel drin.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, unterstützt die Grafikkarte doch FreeSync, oder?!


Hat jemand eine Idee?

Beste Grüße!


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

Kann der Monitor auch FreeSync über DP?


----------



## MayhemEnema (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

Da bin ich bisher von ausgegangen, weil DP ja neuer ist :o 
In der Anleitung finde ich dazu nichts konkretes und auch online nicht. 

Habe es gerade mal mit HDMI probiert, da war es jedenfalls so wie bisher


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2019)

*AW: FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

Natürlich kann der das.

@TE
Mal den Monitor neu verbinden.
Zudem neuesten Treiber installieren und gucken, dass das DP Kabel auch an der Grafikkarte hängt.
In der Anleitung Seite 33.


----------



## MayhemEnema (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

Heyho, danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Die neuesten Treiber vom Monitor, sowie von der Grafikkarte habe ich bereits, wird auf dem aktuellsten Stand angezeigt.

Den Monitor neu verbunden hab ich auch schon, zudem etliche Male neu gestartet. Das DP Kabel hängt selbstverständlich an der Grafikkarte und nicht am Mainboard oder so  

Ich habe echt keine Idee mehr. :O


----------



## rhalin (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

Gelöscht, noch nicht richtig gelesen ..


----------



## Rex132 (19. Juli 2019)

*AW: FreeSync nicht verfügbar bei der Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT?*

hat der Monitor eine Funktion die Free Sync blockiert? Ich weis jetzt nichtmehr was das war, aber irgendeine Einstellung kann doch nur aktiv sein wenn Free Sync off ist und anders rum. Evtl mal das Handbuch des Monitors befragen zu den Funktionen wie Ama usw.
Besitzt der Monitor mehrere Display Port Anschlüsse? Wenn ja, durchprobieren, Selbes bei der Grafikkarte.
Als nächstes würde ich schaun ,ob ein Firmware Update des Monitors möglich ist. Kann manchmal Wunder bewirken.

Benutzt du ein richtiges volles Display Port Kabel oder so ein Mini Zeug?

Aus einem anderen Forum noch eine Anleitung:
"Grafikkarten treiber muss neu installiert werden, wenn ein Freesync Monitor neu ins System kommt.
Auch sollte der mitgeliefert Monitor Treiber installiert werden, zur Not erzwingen.
DP1.2 und freesync im "Monitor"-Menu aktivieren, Displayport-Kabel verwenden.

Danach sollte Freesync im Crimson(CCC) aktiviert sein, bzw. aktivierbar."


das mit dem DisplayPort 1.2 im Monitormenü sollte man prüfen, ob das aktiviert ist und die Treiberneuinstallation kann man probieren.


----------

